# *UPDATE* Recent pics of Indie! She's SO cute!



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

So, here they are!
They are a little blurry, but the breeder said that she just wouldn't sit still!
She is definitly a cute ball of prickles


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Indie is very adorable


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Indie is a sweetie  
Are you getting her for sure?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a pretty little girl!!!!!!!! That teeny little face!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

extremely cute


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Indie is a sweetie
> Are you getting her for sure?


Yes! I'm getting her the 18th, as planned. I've been talking to the breeder almost everyday. So, if the weather permits, Indie will be coming home to me in 7 days


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

What a little cute face she has! I am very excited for you to get her! Only a week away!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Stephanie76 said:


> What a little cute face she has! I am very excited for you to get her! Only a week away!


I know! One week! 
I love her little mask  It's just adorable! I can't wait to get her here with me 

I will SO add TONS of pictures of her!


----------

